# Impresora HP Ink Tank 315 no reconoce cartucho de tinta a color



## miborbolla (Jul 9, 2020)

Saludos a todos en nuestro foro.

Tengo una impresora HP Ink Tank 315 que al estar imprimiendo simplemente se encendió la luz que no reconoce el cartucho de Tinta Multicolor, así de buenas a primeras, de una hoja a la otra (la ultima hoja se imprimió perfecto). Ya busque en el google, hice lo que se dice por ahí y ningún avance. todo parece indicar que se fastidio dicho Cartucho.

La impresora aunque ya tiene año y meses, es decir recién termino la garantía y la única "solución" aparente es comprar dicho "cartucho/cabezal" (algo así como 100 dolares americanos o la mitad del costo de la impresora) , sin embargo pues esta cosa no ha desquitado nada...Los recipientes de tinta lucen llenos por lo mismo que no la he utilizado casi nada, motivo que me pone como energúmeno para uno usar otros términos mas coloquiales.

He realizado lo siguiente:


Usar todo lo recomendado en los foros de HP (reset de fabrica).
Limpiar con cotonete/hisopo humedecido para limpiar conectores del cabezal y el carro donde se monta.
Quite la tapa de el equipo tal como lo indican algunos videos de youtube para hacerlo y di una "Inspección" visual para ver si había conectores sueltos.
Baje del sitio de HP un software para actualizar el equipo y al hacerlo el mismo me avisa que no es aplicable, ya que se cuenta con la ultima versión.
Revise que las lineas/mangueras de tinta no tuvieran aire o espacios vacíos de tinta.


¿Alguien conoce algún truco, tip, combinación de teclas, software/firmware o lo que sea antes de aventar esta cosa por la ventana?

¿Que es lo que se Jode en un cartucho/cabezal, un chip, código de un ROM?

En verdad les agradecería algún comentario de un experto en estos equipos o, de alguien mas que halla pasado por esto, en verdad que se siente uno timado esperando que duraría muchos años este equipo, porque no estoy dispuesto a pagar otro cabezal para que en cualquier momento suceda lo mismo, ya estoy ciscado.

Gracias como siempre.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2020)

En general funcionan trasteando y limpiando el conector, pero alguno dañado he tenido que solo se ha  solucionado cambiándolo por uno nuevo.


----------



## anac11 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hola, has encontrado una solución? El mismo caso me sucede y lleva lo mismo de tiempo, 1 año y medio y sin mucho uso..


----------



## miborbolla (Nov 11, 2020)

Hola, si, encontré solución, comento:

En una visita a la Ciudad de México (plaza de la tecnologia) , me lleve la dichosa impresora con la idea de buscar el Cabezal/cartucho correspondiente usado, es decir, que en alguno de los muchos "talleres" que hay por ahí, me lo vendieran si lo tuvieran de algún deshuese. Total que llegue con un tipo y "negociamos" que probaríamos un cabezal usado y en buen estado que tenia él, por una fracción del Nuevo.

Se instalo el cabezal/cartucho y ZAZ, el mismo problema, acto seguido monto el Mio en su impresora y Todo OK, conclusión mi Cabezal/cartucho en buen estado. Así que el técnico se dio a la tarea de localizar una "tarjeta lógica" por todos los changarros de al rededor, y después de una ardua búsqueda la consiguió, monto y así es como regreso a la vida mi Impresora.

Costo= $ 1,000.00 pesos mexicanos (50 Dólares americanos) por la reparación, no tan barato pero mejor que algo nuevo, veamos que dure mucho tiempo y desquite. Por cierto ya lleva dos meses desde esa reparación, así que todo pinta bien.

Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 1, 2021)

Antes de este procedimiento, desactiven las actualizaciones de la aplicación de HP para que no actualice el Firmware luego de hacer este procedimiento, ya que cuando se actualice, el programa buscará el Firmware para hacerle UPGRADE y con ello, se desactivará este método.

*Aporto esto, quizá no sea el mismo problema, no me reconocía el cartucho, así que viendo un video logré resolver el inconveniente:*
Ante este error que no reconoce cartucho:



Apaguen de nuevo la impresora, desconecten la impresora de la PC pero dejen conectada a la corriente eléctrica

Paso 1

Coloquen una hoja en blanco, porque más adelante pedirá una hoja, instantes después de hacer este proceso...

Paso 2:

Presionen el botón de menú y sin soltar ese botón,
presionen 4 veces seguidas el botón rojo de cancelar (X), para luego de último
Presionen 1 sola vez el botón de Color y suelten todos los botones.








Al momento de soltar los botones, usará la hoja que hemos puesto, si no lo hacen, se bloqueará la impresora por al menos 6 horas hasta nuevo intento. Por eso es importante tener hojas puestas.



Eso es todo.
La impresora estará lista para seguir usándola. Se ha reseteado y eliminado la Obsolescencia Programada.


----------



## carocastelli (Sep 26, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Antes de este procedimiento, desactiven las actualizaciones de la aplicación de HP para que no actualice el Firmware luego de hacer este procedimiento, ya que cuando se actualice, el programa buscará el Firmware para hacerle UPGRADE y con ello, se desactivará este método.
> 
> *Aporto esto, quizá no sea el mismo problema, no me reconocía el cartucho, así que viendo un video logré resolver el inconveniente:*



Hice todos esos pasos, me imprimi*ó* dos hojas q*ue* en una dice "Pen in left chute has error" y un mont*ó*n de valores y volvi*ó* a quedar en error.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ese error es otro, pero indica cambio de cartuchos:


*








						Pen in left chute has error (6)
					

I need help on my hp officejet 4654 printer. I got error message on my color cartridge, i tried many times removing and installing back the color cartridge, still got the same error. So i bought a new original hp 63 tricolor cartridge but when i put in the new cartridge same error message keep...




					h30434.www3.hp.com
				




*




carocastelli dijo:


> Hice todos esos pasos, me imprimi*ó* dos hojas q*ue* en una dice "Pen in left chute has error" y un mont*ó*n de valores y volvi*ó* a quedar en error.



Buscando en Google en otros foros de soporte, muchos dicen que es un mensaje que tiene que ver con los cartuchos, por mala conexión entre los contactos que tiene el cartucho. Los modelos más antiguos de impresoras HP se referían a los cartuchos de tinta como "bolígrafos". La falla del bolígrafo simplemente significa que hay algún problema con el cartucho de tinta, que a menudo tiene que ver con una mala conexión entre la impresora y los contactos del cartucho.



Retire e inspeccione los cartuchos de tinta​Retire todos los cartuchos de tinta de la impresora, apague la impresora y desconéctela. Inspeccione visualmente los cartuchos de tinta en busca de daños. Si los cartuchos son nuevos, asegúrese de que se haya quitado toda la cinta protectora. Finalmente, asegúrese de tener el cartucho de tinta correcto para su impresora.

Limpiar y reinstalar los cartuchos​Con un material seco, limpio y sin pelusa, limpie suavemente los contactos de cobre del cartucho de tinta. Tenga cuidado de evitar la boquilla de impresión. Vuelva a conectar la impresora y reinstale los cartuchos. Asegúrese de que estén instalados en las ranuras correctas y de que encajen firmemente en su lugar. Si el problema persiste, comuníquese con el soporte técnico de HP.

Cambio de cartucho por uno nuevo ORIGINAL no remanufacturado o Limpieza con un borrador suave en los contactos o inspección en los pines del contacto del cabezal


----------



## poscar (Ago 8, 2022)

ya realice todos lo anterior y  hasta compre un nuevo cabezal. el problema sigue


----------

